# 6 Gallon glass Carboys....



## ratflinger (Jan 17, 2010)

Aren't 6 gallons!

Learned the hard way today that when moving from a 6g glass to a 6g Better Bottle I had 1 1/2 750ml bottles left over. Fortunately needed some top up wine so it was not wasted. Looks like it's time to invest in glass marbles!


----------



## Scott B (Jan 17, 2010)

Yep, those Marbles work great. I have 80 pounds so far.


----------



## Tom (Jan 17, 2010)

I bet the glass carboy was Italian and had ribs on the sides. Right?


----------



## grapeman (Jan 17, 2010)

As i racked about 20 carboys of wine this weekend, it was quite apparent that the new Italian carboys are indeed bigger than the Mexican carboys. As I went from one kind to another, I had to be careful which I emptied to refill, because I either had too much for one or not enough for the other. Luckily it worked quite well as I was racking off bentonite and acid, so I was losing some. It all worked out alright and I ended up with just a bit less than I began with- probably only lost a couple gallons altogether.


----------



## Tom (Jan 17, 2010)

WOW ! !
How long did it take you to rack 20 carboys??
I hope you rewarded yourself with a nice glass or TWO ! or THREE ? ? ? ...


----------



## admiral (Jan 17, 2010)

20 carboys!!!!!! Whether they were Mexican or Italian, that is a lot of work. Surely there was some wine left over for those who labored in your vineyard?


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 17, 2010)

tepe said:


> WOW ! !
> How long did it take you to rack 20 carboys??
> I hope you rewarded yourself with a nice glass or TWO ! or THREE ? ? ? ...


















Wait..... I'm pretty good at math!!! Hang on..... let's see... racking 20 carboys..... Got it...


20 carboys= 20 glasses of wine or beer


----------



## grapeman (Jan 17, 2010)

tepe said:


> WOW ! !
> How long did it take you to rack 20 carboys??
> I hope you rewarded yourself with a nice glass or TWO ! or THREE ? ? ? ...














I did 10 yesterday and another 10 today. I did them in the morning and some carpentry work in the new winery in the afternoons. I may play hookey from drafting tomorrow and do another 10 and then some more carpentry in the afternoon. Actually I only have a bit more framing and then insulating the locked tax paid storage room.


I nver lack for wine........ I needed to sample the wine as I racked to make sure of no off flavors etc so I typically have a couple ounces from each carboy. The Steuben and Buffalo are unique and quite spicey. I did some Sabrevois in a blush and WOW is it ever delicious. Today I did some LaCrescent and St. Pepin. The St Pepin will be the best I have made of it so far, bursting with citrusy aromas and full of apple, pear,pineapple and grapefruit-outstanding. The LaCrescent is great as usual, but a bit high in acid. I may need to drop that a bit more.


Man it is hard to do my job, but somehow I struggle through.


----------



## Tom (Jan 17, 2010)

Goodfella,
If appleman had a glass from each carboy he would NEVER finish racking..


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah.... But it would be a lot of fun to try!!!


----------



## peaches9324 (Jan 18, 2010)

one word comes to mind as I read your postand we all know what thatword isOBSESSION! YOU GO! This house is smelling like a whinery already and I only have 1 carboy filled and one fermenting bucket filled! And I must say it smells SO GOOD!


----------



## ratflinger (Jan 18, 2010)

tepe said:


> I bet the glass carboy was Italian and had ribs on the sides. Right?</font>



Correct


----------



## Tom (Jan 18, 2010)

The Italian carboys tent to be about 750+ml larger than the Mexican ones


----------



## xanxer82 (Jan 18, 2010)

I just bought another glass 6 gallon italian carboy today from the LHBS.
So now I have 2 glass 6 gallon and 2 better bottles at 6 gallons each.
Go the MM Sauvingon Blanc Clearing in one and RJS Malbec in the other.
Those carboys sure are slippery when cleaning them though. I gotta definitely order some carboy handles. The Brewhauler that I bought is a godsend when moving the fully glass carboys around. I want a second one though. Those should be a must for the glass carboys.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 18, 2010)

xanxer82 said:


> I just bought another glass 6 gallon italian carboy today from the LHBS.
> So now I have 2 glass 6 gallon and 2 better bottles at 6 gallons each.
> Go the MM Sauvingon Blanc Clearing in one and RJS Malbec in the other.
> Those carboys sure are slippery when cleaning them though. I gotta definitely order some carboy handles. The Brewhauler that I bought is a godsend when moving the fully glass carboys around. I want a second one though. Those should be a must for the glass carboys.








I have those red handles on everyone of my carboys and I never let go of them when I am cleaning them. They really assist in lifting. I keep one hand under the carboy and one on the handle. Yes it does add another $6 to the price of a carboy, but when you consider the nightmare of dropping one and ending up in the ER its a small price to pay.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 18, 2010)

A $6 handle is cheaper than a new $40 Carboy! I have had several nearly slip right out of my hand while rinsing if it were not for the handle it would have been a shattering moment!


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 18, 2010)

or get or make a carboy dolly


----------



## slopenutz (Jan 19, 2010)

Any idea what the "true" size of a 5 gallon italian carboy is? Just wondering because a 5 1/2 gallon carboy would be perfect for racking after clearing.


----------



## Tom (Jan 19, 2010)

Very carefully fill it up with waterand see


----------



## slopenutz (Jan 19, 2010)

I guess I should rephrase the question...

Does anyone out there who _OWNS_ a 5 gallon Italian carboy have any idea on the true size?


----------



## wine_wizard (Jan 19, 2010)

I just got (2) 5 galItalian ( from George ) ribbed, made in Italy on bottom of carboy and on shipping carton. 


5 US gal just fills them about 1/2 inch above the shoulder (not enough for long term aging in my opinion ) ( and both carboys are the same size )


Another 650 ML get within a 1 1/2 - 2 inch below bung ...
so call it 5 + gals .... ( side note, as I use various size wine bottles as I rack down, I find the delta number in ML more useful then cups or fractional gals ...


----------

